# Rail mount flash light



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Thinking of getting 1 for my home protection pistols glock 23 and a taurus 24/7 pro.
What are some tactical guys opinions?
I would like to keep it under $150.00. 
My glock 23 has a lasermax guide rod laser and night sights.
Thanks


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm far from tacti'cool, so maybe my opinion doesn't count.
I just demand a good product for a fair price.

Streamlight TLR-1 and/or TLR-2
Streamlight makes great products and they're tough as nails.
And the big bonus, they don't rape your wallet like Surefire does.

I have several of these on different firearms, pistol, shotgun and rifle.
TLR-1 (light) and TLR-2 (light/laser) in various models, e.g. Strobe and with other options such as remote pressure pad activation.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I just looked at the tlr-1 at Academy today it seemed nice but I'm not sure if I would like the finger switch for brief light.
I am still considering it thanks for your input.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I use a Streamlight TLR1 HL a little over the budget but worth it to me. Plus the 630 lumens is more of a flood vs a beam and doesn't blind my eyes in a house. The finger activation o the streamlights arnt much of a bother... 

http://ads.midwayusa.com/product/18...riLZrJ7QpJYQNrVcL97k0KKLxBs71kc2zpRoCwR_w_wcB


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Reel Sick said:


> I just looked at the tlr-1 at Academy today it seemed nice but I'm not sure if I would like the finger switch for brief light.
> I am still considering it thanks for your input.


If you flick the switch one way it stays on, the other way it stays on as long as you hold pressure on it.

Personally I really like the Momentary-On feature with a twitch of my finger.
It is very easy to use and with Strobe it is extremely disorientating.

They also offer a pressure pad activation switch if that's what you want.
But it is geared towards long guns.
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/65...es-with-remote-pressure-switch-aluminum-matte


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

ChileRelleno said:


> If you flick the switch one way it stays on, the other way it stays on as long as you hold pressure on it.
> They also offer a pressure pad activation switch if that's what you want.
> But it is geared towards long guns.
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/65...es-with-remote-pressure-switch-aluminum-matte


I have to same one for my AR! I love that touch pad!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

The Streamlights are really the only weapons lights worth a spit that falls into your budget.
The HL models are very nice, but the S strobe models are too.
And the standard C4 LED 300 Lumens is more than bright enough for most self defense needs, and again the strobe is very disorientating.

TLR-1S for only $99. at www.primaryarms.com
http://www.primaryarms.com/streamlight-tlr1s-weapon-light-w-strobe-300-lumens/p/stl69210/
TLR-1HL for only $114. if you have to have the 630 Lumens.
http://www.primaryarms.com/stl69260/p/stl69260/


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> I have to same one for my AR! I love that touch pad!


Yes'sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I should correct my price that is per light for $150.00
I do want a light with a fast on off for quick looks, also with the stay on feature, not really interested in the strobe I have been told it can disorient even the person holding the gun.
I do like the looks of the TLR1 HL
keep them coming guys thanks.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Came in the mail today.
Thanks for the tips guys, I shined it in the mirror and now I am seeing spots lol.


----------

